# Any Luck-lets see some pictures!



## thurdypointer

Anyone get the big one yet. Been out all weekend. We've seen alot of smaller bucks. We are near Mohall and Sherwood. The deer just seem smaller this year. That area is horrible for road hunters!! Every time we started a drive the road would be full of people watching. Ridiculous how lazy some people are!! I even saw a muley doe at about 10:30am on Friday morning on our way to Sherwood. I know some of you must have got lucky lets start seeing some pictures!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I filled my 3 doe tags with head shots, my buddy got his three. We were done by 8 a.m. on Saturday. Friday night I sat on two fence lines with only standing corn within about 10 square miles, and got a really nice 4x4 that is 20 wide, with my bow.

I owe it to the guys that chased him out of a belt!!! It was awsome almost won the big buck contest, with a BOW kill.

I will get pics up soon.


----------



## sierra03




----------



## HARRY2

thurdypointer said:


> Anyone get the big one yet. Been out all weekend. We've seen alot of smaller bucks. We are near Mohall and Sherwood. The deer just seem smaller this year. That area is horrible for road hunters!! Every time we started a drive the road would be full of people watching. Ridiculous how lazy some people are!! I even saw a muley doe at about 10:30am on Friday morning on our way to Sherwood. I know some of you must have got lucky lets start seeing some pictures!!!


And they still think that what they do is hunting. Fools.


----------



## thurdypointer

Keep the pics and stories coming!! :beer:


----------



## thurdypointer

I'll be around Hillsboro filling my doe tag and still have my bow tag to fill. Then I'll be back to 3A2 Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## njsimonson

We still hunted on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning, but with all the wind, we walked the river bottoms during the late morning and early afternoon on Saturday. I saw three nice deer, a good 4x4, a large 5x5+ and a monster with main beams that were at least 3" thick when viewed from the side as he ran straight into a cow herd and in front of the other walkers in my group, presenting no safe shot. I'd guess at least a 5x5, but it looked like it had some non-typical to it.

We went back to still-hunting a ridge over the river bottom at about 4:00 pm on Saturday, and I walked the edge of it for 40 minutes or so and then joined the last two members of my group glassing the area.

My buddy whispered, "Nick...there's a buck right there!" "Where?!" I said, as I looked over, saw the deer and raised my rifle. He stepped behind some brush, and then a tree, and then presented a nice clear shot at about 170 yards. BOOM!

He scrambled up the hill - obviously wounded - and disappeared down into a small ravine in the oak bottoms. We went down and found a small blood trail which blossomed into the rhythmic sprays of a fatal shot. I saw the glimmer of antler bone and his grey-brown body in a clear area in the fallen oak-leaf carpet. I've never been so awed in the field.

I was pleased that it was a one-shot kill, and I effectively took my quarry. It is very safe to say I am hooked on deer hunting now after a few years of not really being sure about it. I am already looking forward to next year. Thanks to all the people who helped me get ready with their adviceand assistance, especially working with me on my shot. It led up to an awesome experience!

I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable season!


----------



## thurdypointer

Nice deer both of you guys. Congrats :lol:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I got my wall-hanger. Only the 2nd buck tag I've been able to draw in my unit over the course of 11 years. 5x5 with an 18" inside spread. Shot out of a slough at about 100 yards. Sorry about the poor quality photo, it's from my camera phone.









Here's another


----------



## jmitzel

Harvested this buck on the evening of 11-7-07. Made a double lung hit and he ran 50 yards and expired. It's always nice to see 'em go down.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nice bucks guys.


----------



## angus 1

I'd say those are some pretty nice deer. Congrats to all!!


----------



## bandman

Very nice deer & stories guys and gal. :wink: (I'm think that's right anyway)

Nice to see you got over the hump Nic. On nights when it's hard to fall asleep, you'll find yourself reliving that moment all too often. 
:beer:


----------



## sierra03

If the sun hadn't been positioned the way it was at that exact moment, I would have never seen this buck that morning. It was with other does behind some hay bales. Like every smart buck, it doesnt just get up and dodge a bullet, it gets sneaky. I had just gotten a glimpse of the sun glisten off a pair of antlers laying on the lake shore as we drove by. It was my very first shot at about 100 yards with my new .270 WSM.

I think I saw the shine of antlers because the sun had just come up, and the color and position pointed him out. Best buck I ever gotten, and he is going on the wall!


----------



## Fallguy

Here is my buck this year. A 4 x 5 with an inside spread of 17 1/4 inches. The tallest tine is 10". I had to work this one which made it very rewarding. I am going to do a european mount of it I think.


----------



## browningboy

Shot this nice 4x4 from about 100 yards on the run. Weighed around 195. Was told it prolly scores around 140-145. I dont really know how to do it. spread is about 20 inches.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Great pictures everyone!! :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat

Here is what got my tag opening day










Only picture i have, taken with my cellphone cuz i forgot the camera.


----------



## fishhook

there's some nice photo's here!!

Since me, my dad, and my brother had no luck with the lottery we were hunting the wiley and very cautious antlerless whitetail deer. Speaking of which, i'm still ticked at my pops for not getting a land gratis tag. Could have at least tried to get him on a buck. But whatever.

Friday it was just my son (8 years old) and I. We saw good numbers (15-20) deer just still hunting on my dad's land...couple bucks, nothing big... and then saturday morning we decided if we saw a decent doe, we'd take her.

Well, saw quite a few small ones and a forkhorn came within bow range, but no big does. Then i caught a glimpse of something running through the bush and cattails and it stopped about 100 yards away from us like it hit a brick wall and stared at us. It was a good size, heavy, 4x4. Don't know if i would have shot it that early in the season anyway, probably about a 130 class buck, but behind him came a doe. He ran, and she presented a shot so i took her. She must have been on a mound or too hidden by the brush, not sure what happened, but it turned out it was a fawn. I was a little dissapointed, but my son was excited. this was his first ever season hunting and although he wanted bucks, he was fired up to get that doe.

And even though it was probably one of the smallest deer i have ever taken it was one of the most fulfilling. This was a hunt. Couldn't wipe the smile of my sons for hours. I'll try and post a photo tommorrow. 2 more doe tags to go. Don't know if i'll fill them or not. Wait and see i guess.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

Not that big but a beautiful shot. 50yds stopped and turned broadside. last mistake it made. not a speck of meat wasted. (except the heart  ) filled all three of my tags and am in second place for the largest doe contest in mohall. 115#s second only to my buddy who shot a 120# lot of fun. walked a few sloughs and the refuge without a lot of deer sightings. too warm and windy for them to be in the open. right before sunup and after sundown were the best times. (as usual)


----------



## gunattic

from north west of Hillsboro.. a fair 5x5.. looks bigger in the picture.


----------



## iwantabuggy

Cool, you all seem to be getting some pretty nice deer. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Here is the picture of the buck I shot on Friday night sitting in a fence row on a huge deer trail coming out of the only standing corn around. Shot with a mathews switchback!


----------



## ruger1

We allowed a hunter access to one of our choice leases down in Iowa. We told him he could tag one deer off that property. He ended up shooting a 148, 156, and 175 class whitetails. He thought he missed or didn't mortally hit two of the three.

We found the other two down in the draws.


----------



## FairwayCAL

Shot this guy after he crashed through the Forest River near Fordville.


----------



## fishhook

fishhook said:


> there's some nice photo's here!!
> 
> Since me, my dad, and my brother had no luck with the lottery we were hunting the wiley and very cautious antlerless whitetail deer. Speaking of which, i'm still ticked at my pops for not getting a land gratis tag. Could have at least tried to get him on a buck. But whatever.
> 
> Friday it was just my son (8 years old) and I. We saw good numbers (15-20) deer just still hunting on my dad's land...couple bucks, nothing big... and then saturday morning we decided if we saw a decent doe, we'd take her.
> 
> Well, saw quite a few small ones and a forkhorn came within bow range, but no big does. Then i caught a glimpse of something running through the bush and cattails and it stopped about 100 yards away from us like it hit a brick wall and stared at us. It was a good size, heavy, 4x4. Don't know if i would have shot it that early in the season anyway, probably about a 130 class buck, but behind him came a doe. He ran, and she presented a shot so i took her. She must have been on a mound or too hidden by the brush, not sure what happened, but it turned out it was a fawn. I was a little dissapointed, but my son was excited. this was his first ever season hunting and although he wanted bucks, he was fired up to get that doe.
> 
> And even though it was probably one of the smallest deer i have ever taken it was one of the most fulfilling. This was a hunt. Couldn't wipe the smile of my sons for hours. I'll try and post a photo tommorrow. 2 more doe tags to go. Don't know if i'll fill them or not. Wait and see i guess.


here's a couple photo's of my son with the monster.....


















Apparantley I didn't catch him with his best smile on.....he must have been having trouble holding the head of that beast off the ground 

Tag applied immediatley after photo.

I know it's not a big beautiful buck, but it was a great hunt, nonetheless, and a great experience to enjoy with my oldest.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

fishhook - that, I think, is the best picture posted yet.


----------



## Fallguy

fishhook

That is great! You better get some 8 x 10s of that framed for the wall. I love the hat which is 4 sizes too big that is cute.


----------



## magnum44270

shot this one monday night the 12 of nov 20 min south of rapid city (hermosa) not in the black hills!. got it off a piece of public school land. a dry creek botom surrounded by dry grass rolling hills and catuss.

me and my buddy were argueing about 2 does across the field, i hit the bleat can , kept argueing. looked over my shoulder 5 min later to see him looking right at me 40 yds away." nick dont move, there is a buck behind us looking right at us. im goign to turn around and shoot him" i said, so i turned and riased the rifle....brush and limbs and 30 mph wind blowing me all over. so i dropped down to rest on the stand, took aim and boom!..." you missed him, shoot again".....so i got back on him, put it on his throat patch dropped 5 inches and boom!... " hes down " nick said.... walked up to it and it kept getting bigger. i didnt have time to see or count points before shooting and i didnt really care i just wanted my buck tag filled... but walking up to him i lost it..... my biggest buck to date, who would think a boy form wisconsin would kill his biggest buck in the dry desert like hills of west river sd?


----------



## magnum44270




----------



## magnum44270




----------



## 308

jeeez here I am lucky to see a spike or a 4point :beer: Only once in a blue moon will I see a big buck.

I allready had the blue moon.  A 13pointer and a 8 pointer came into are field a week ago. November 26 that blue moon better come again :sniper:


----------



## Drake Jake

well, i didnt get a buck, but heres the doe to partly fill the freezer:










here's my brothers buck. the buck broke off 2 tines before he shot it. it would have been a nice 8 point.


----------



## foxy65

did anyone elses deer have alot of fat on them? i got a buck and it had the most fat on it i've seen.


----------



## Shooter

depends on how much chasing they've been doing as they'll fatten themselves up before the rut.


----------



## Fallguy

My buck didn't have too much fat but my doe was really fat. After I skinned her you couldn't even see the muscle. On the rump and backstraps the fat was over 1 inch thick. Waxy crap!


----------



## Fallguy

Drake Jake

That buck with the broken antler is cool. Lot's of character there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Some of our does had fat, others didn't the buck I shot had a ton of fat on him. Mainly on his back covering the backstraps.


----------



## foxy65

Fallguy said:


> On the rump and backstraps the fat was over 1 inch thick. Waxy crap!


 thats the way mine was too. thats the most i've ever seen


----------



## thurdypointer

Buck my dad shot had alot of fat


----------



## morel_greg

My girfriend got her first ever deer this weekend. We could only see the head and neck and she put one bullet through the neck at 190 yds. I think I was more excited then she was at first.


















No buck tag for me this year but filled one of my doe tags the first weekend. It dropped with one bullet at 325 yds and ended up being a young buck. Ive still got one more extra tag to fill along with a muzzleloader tag and my bow tag so a few more does in the freezer and hopefully a buck with my bow.


----------



## nmubowyer

i killed a 4 pt on the second day of mi's season, shot him 5x with a 12 gauge slug, never seen anything like it i kept shootin and he kept walkin like nothing happened, he went a mile and i finally had to shoot him the ear to kill him, all vital shots except one in the guts, tough deer


----------



## bigbuck144

fish hook . that is so good to see your son with the deer.im 14 and ive gone along deer hunting and different hunts since i was 4.and till this day i always have a smile on my face when i get to hunt with my dad.so i feel as happy as your son does when my dad gets a deer.tell him he a natural picture taker with them deer.congrats on the fawn.THANKS FOR BRINGING A KID ALONG! :beer:


----------



## Burly1

Congratulations EVERYONE, on harvesting your deer. A lot of great bucks, and some really meaty looking does as well! I especially enjoy the pics of the kids and first timers. That is indeed, what it's all about.
I hunted alone this weekend. Didn't want to, but economics and distance kept my son in F/M this season. 
Anyhow, I shot a couple of does.....pretty eyes, and meaty!








I shot this buck a couple hours later, after watching him fight with another one for twenty minutes. This was my first time watching a deer fight close-up (400 yards), and is something I will never forget. After running the interloper off, this guy circled a bit closer, and looked like a steer standing out there. I trusted my rifle, shooting sticks and practice sessions. He fell, heartshot, after loping about twenty yards. His live weight was estimated at close to three hundred pounds ( by folks with a heckuva lot more knowledge of such things than I) and is the largest bodied deer I have ever seen, period. I couldn't even begin to lift him into the pickup myself. His rack isn't the biggest and is busted all to [email protected]#. But I am as proud of him as any deer I have ever taken. He's a roman-nosed old warrior, and ruled the roost that day!








After a great and exciting morning, I felt like I needed a break..........








Hope everyone has a chance to enjoy THEIR season as well.
Best,
Burl


----------



## sierra03

Burly- Just CHILLAXIN'

Great pics!


----------



## huntrapper

Got this guy on saturday at around 10 when were we walking a river bottum..... There is this spot where there is an old gravel pit and there were some washouts on top and i sneaked within 7 yards then i shot him in the shoulder and he never even stood up... just stayed in his bed


----------



## hunter121390

i got a 2 does and a nubbing buck this weekend(opening weekend here gun deer here). the group i joined up with in the afternoons shot 6 does and 5 bucks over the weekend. didnt get any pictures but yea.


----------



## jmitzel

Tagged this guy on 11-18-07 in western North Dakota.


----------



## the_hunter

got him saturday morning, ran across a plowed field then 10 yards in front of me and stopped. its a 9 point, would be 10 but one tine is broken. :x


----------



## Gildog

nice 8 point 1/2 mile from LOW opening weekend. note the stand in the background.


----------



## bandman

A few random pics at 2007 Deer Camp: Pretty happy group of guys.


----------



## hunter121390

jeeeeeeez. nice deer


----------



## Hooligan

*Envy all of those that have gotten their deer.....not good in this camp looking for muley buck and doe in 3B1 working the plots mostly.

Had a shot at a buck this AM but damn thing moved into the trees before I could set sights on him.

Will be second year in a row with no fill, I'm ticked off :******: *


----------



## iwantabuggy

Hooligan said:


> *Envy all of those that have gotten their deer.....not good in this camp looking for muley buck and doe in 3B1 working the plots mostly.
> 
> Had a shot at a buck this AM but damn thing moved into the trees before I could set sights on him.
> 
> Will be second year in a row with no fill, I'm ticked off :ticked: *


Waaaaaaaah :x That's hunting...... If you were supposed to get one every time, it'd be called killing. Don't sweat it. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It is deer shooting isn't it? 
:lol: 
At least thats what it seemed like this year.

BANDMAN,
Thats a sweet lineup!


----------



## headshot

Nice deer guys. I shot the biggest WT buck I have ever pointed my rifle at yesterday. He has a lot of mass. I am going to measure him and get my field pics emailed to me today. He should go 170, you guys are gonna sh!t when you see this thing. :sniper:


----------



## headshot

Here are some pics from this morning. Field pics and full story to follow.

















His G2's and G3's are over 12 inches long. :lol:


----------



## bandman

NIce deer Headshot. Too bad one of his brows and G4's are busted off. The other G4 looks like it will maybe qualify, but the broken points will take quite a hit on his scoring bringing him down to a 4X4. Nice tine length, mass, and dark color to em'--typical sasky buck (love em!)

Congrats on your biggest deer to date.:beer:


----------



## headshot

Thanks bandman. I scored him tonite and he grossed 170 5/8. He netted 160 5/8. To bad he had a broken G4 but I am very happy with him. Here's the story: We spotted him and 2 smaller bucks fighting in a field @ 1pm. We allready had 5 deer in the truck and we were on our way home. I decided to pursue this buck and we started stalking. These bucks were very smart and we were not gaining any ground. I knew where he was going and I crossed a big ravine to cut him off. He circled back and I ended up tracking him for 3 miles. It was starting to get dark and I was going to give up and I saw him stand up not 300 yards away. There was nothing to use for a rest and I couldn't see him when I got into the prone position. I stood up and took the shot off-hand. Dropped him in his tracks. Then he got up. I fired 3 more shots as he was running and I shot his hind leg off at the ankle. Walked up to him and he was dead. I probly didn't need to shoot again but I wasn't taking any chances that close to dark. It was 6 before we got him in the truck. I thought I was going to collapse while tracking him and I haven't pushed my body so hard in a long time. I would do it again tomorrow if I had the chance. Next weekend I will be chasing trophy mulies so stay tuned.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

offhand at 300 yds??
seriously? is that normal for you?


----------



## headshot

> offhand at 300 yds??
> seriously? is that normal for you?


Yes, I practice out to 500. I was trained to shoot that far and further. I shoot a custom rifle that weighs 12lbs. It is a Sako action with a hart barrel that tapers down to 0.920 inches at the muzzle. The trigger is a crisp 5 ounces that breaks like glass. I have a busnell elite 4200, 4x16x50 and the stock is glass bedded. Not real hard with a spotter and zero wind. The first shot hit him in the neck. The shot was a little low and didn't hit the spine, but he wasn't going too far.

























[/img]


----------



## cbass

if that deer is 170 inches i must have a few 200 plus deer on my walls. let me know if you ever get to nodak so you can come score them for me.

congrats on the buck!


----------



## stearns24

that's kind of what I was thinking. It would take a pretty big 3x4 to go 170.......


----------



## Tracker21

maybe he ment 107?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Green scored, and there is alot of dedutions, to be added.


----------



## smalls

cbass said:


> if that deer is 170 inches i must have a few 200 plus deer on my walls. let me know if you ever get to nodak so you can come score them for me.
> 
> congrats on the buck!


Hey numbnuts, he's from canada...use the metric system! I shot a doe a couple of years ago at a distance that ahd to have been close to a kilometer.


----------



## huntingdude16

My deer kicks all yours ***'s. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

man that is a big deer Hunting dude!


----------



## headshot

> It would take a pretty big 3x4 to go 170.......


It is a 5x4. It did gross 170. Lets see some of your world record deer? Have you shot a deer that was over 6 inches at the base and 4 5/8 at the last circumference measurement? I want to see your "200" deer. The record here is only 207 so it must be small by your standards.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I don't think your picture shows the deer well. If you look at the rack compared to the ears I can see it.

That baby was 6 inches around at the bases? Thats like unheard of! Thats huge! How big was the spread?


----------



## headshot

> How big was the spread?


Inside was 20 3/8, outside was 24 7/8. I don't care if anyone believes me. He was scored by an official measurer. To those of you that are non-believers take your head out of your ***. His G3's are over 12 inches long. I was going to post more pics to give a better view but I don't care what anyone else thinks. So come on lets see the big ones you have cbass. With a whole wall of them you should at least have a pic or 2.


----------



## taddy1340

Bandman,

I can see your pm inbox filling up already! Everybody is going to want to hunt with you next year!

Mike


----------



## swampchicken

Head shot i am trying to help you out but the numbers dont add up

Inside Spread 20 3/8
Greatest spread 24 3/8
Tip to Tip spread- 8
Circum Right - 6 - 5 - 5 - 4 5/8
Circum Left - 6 - 5 - 5 - 4 5/8
Main beams 21
Tines Right G1 - 7 G2 - 11 G3 - 12
Tines Left G1 - 0 G2 - 8 G3 - 11 G4 - 1

Final score - gross 152- net - 141 5/8

It is a really nice deer just not 170


----------



## sasklab10

It is a 5x4. It did gross 170. Lets see some of your world record deer? Have you shot a deer that was over 6 inches at the base and 4 5/8 at the last circumference measurement? I want to see your "200" deer. The record here is only 207 so it must be small by your standards.[/quote]

Actually the record here is 214 4/8, thats a tyical which I assume yours is. Don't see the 5th and 4th points on your deer unless they are kickers, don't forget points have to be 1 inch or more to count, great deer all around though, trophy to me anyhow.


----------



## iwantabuggy

It is a very nice looking deer, but I don't see 170 in it either. No offense man. This MD only scores 188 or so and it completely barries that deer.


----------



## usmarine0352

huntingdude16 said:


> My deer kicks all yours a$$'s. :lol:


DUDE, That's not a deer. You shot a MOOSE.

:eyeroll:

:beer:


----------



## Burly1

Headshot, That is a BIG deer! Please post a photo that will show us what you really have there. I know you said you don't care what people think, but your posts indicate otherwise. C'mon. Post it up with something that will give us an idea of the size of that monster! (A yardstick resting on the beams would be good) That loony sitting on the beam doesn't get it. It's a great deer, let us have a GOOD look.
Burl


----------



## bretts

Enough! Can't knock it until you see it in person. I'll bet he does gross 170, c1-6.5, c2-5.75, c3-5.25, c4-4.625, mb-25.5, g1-5.5, g2-12.25, g3-12.25, Left antler, c1-6.5, c2-5.75, c3-5.25, c4-4.625, mb-25.5, g2-12.25, g3-12.25, spread-20.375.......

That's my rough 170.125.... Scored a lot of deer, C'mon swamp chicken, 152...NOPE. That deer has huge beams, huge mass, huge tines, big spread...152 haha.

Now leave the guy alone, you think he'd come on here and throw out a score that's twenty inches high...


----------



## bretts

Oh one more thing... Mass kills, so many people get hung up on spread, your true points will come from mass.


----------



## bandman

bretts said:


> Oh one more thing... Mass kills, so many people get hung up on spread, your true points will come from mass.


 :thumb: 
Mass, tine length, main beam length, and more points. That deer has a good amount of at least 3 of the following. A larger than average spread doesn't really add $h!t to the score (4-5 points) unless it's 32 inches of course.


----------



## sasklab10

bretts said:


> Enough! Can't knock it until you see it in person. I'll bet he does gross 170, c1-6.5, c2-5.75, c3-5.25, c4-4.625, mb-25.5, g1-5.5, g2-12.25, g3-12.25, Left antler, c1-6.5, c2-5.75, c3-5.25, c4-4.625, mb-25.5, g2-12.25, g3-12.25, spread-20.375.......
> 
> That's my rough 170.125.... Scored a lot of deer, C'mon swamp chicken, 152...NOPE. That deer has huge beams, huge mass, huge tines, big spread...152 haha.
> 
> Now leave the guy alone, you think he'd come on here and throw out a score that's twenty inches high...


That deer is a nice deer, but even with 6 inch bases I don't think it would go 170 gross or net. It takes a BIG deer to go 170 gross, let alone net. The deductions will be big off the missing brow tine too. I would put a 155 gross on him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

He's big, that is for sure That picture doesn't do justice guys compare that deer with others on here. Look at the ears, head. to antlers. I feel your pain man I have had people critisize sometimes you just have to walk away knowing for yourself.

CONGRATS! Don't let meat heads get to you.


----------



## purepower

well here is my 3 bucks for the year guys its been a big year considering i never even got to apply for a deer tag last year.

here is my first ever archery deer, 4x4 buck got my bow 3 months before
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=7586
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... e=previous

here is my first ever mule deer
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... e=previous
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... e=previous

here is this years east river deer that i shot at and missed him opening morning with my bow but luck struck again i guess
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... e=previous
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... e=previous


----------



## USSapper

Pure power, nice shot on the bow buck


----------



## headshot

Lots of experts here. I'll wait til our big buck night in jan 21 then I will post the "official" score with more pics. Congrats to everyone who has posted pics of their deer. I am still waiting to see your monsters cbass.


----------



## Duck Commander

Sorry headshot 
Now back to the pictures
I am not gonna put scores in my post, so guess away.

My buddy with his best buck, 









Side view









Wife and daughter with wife's first buck









Myself and my MT deer


----------



## foxy65

nice pics duck commander. :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

duckcommander > I personally like the sippy cup laying next to the buck. :lol:


----------



## roostman

Duck Commander nice pics and a wife that hunts, thats awesome!


----------



## Fallguy

Lvn2Hnt said:


> duckcommander > I personally like the sippy cup laying next to the buck. :lol:


Ditto that! What is that black band around the tag may I ask?


----------



## Bobm

Lvn2Hnt said:


> fishhook - that, I think, is the best picture posted yet.


I agree kids are great

Lvn2hunt thats a nice one you killed also :beer:

You folks sure have the hunting paradise in your backyards


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Bobm> Thanks, I'm still pumped :lol:


----------



## Duck Commander

Thanks guys, the wife is really into bow hunting and she passed up quite a few deer earlier this year and she said that she is willing to spend some cold evenings in the stand for a good one.

In Montana you just tie the tag or tape it on the horns.


----------



## 94NDTA

Crappy cell phone pic of my buddies father's mule deer he got this year.


----------



## gunner30-06

ya i shot a nice eleven the first day i went out sorry no picts. though :sniper:


----------



## fox412

No record book but my personal best. 
My 4 yr old was proud of his daddy that night









[/img]


----------



## headshot

Lots of quality deer being taken this year. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## R y a n

fox412 said:


> No record book but my personal best.
> My 4 yr old was proud of his daddy that night
> 
> [siteimg]7590[/siteimg]
> 
> WTF why isn't my pic showing up?


It doesn't work the same way it used to... you need to use the "upload picture" button when posting a reply, and allow it to insert the proper link...

Hope this helps..

Ryan


----------



## fox412

thx RYAN


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Fox, Awsome pic. I remember those days. Sitting at home waiting and waiting for Dad to come home. If the truck got backed in I always knew he got one! haha

Congrats!


----------



## R y a n

fox412 said:


> thx RYAN


:beer:


----------



## bmxfire37

heres a 9 pointer. walked right under the stand in the fog, passed, i









ill post a better pic later. i had to skin and cut before tomarow! but i got the head all together to show my dad


----------



## ND decoy

Duck Commander- I think your wife was baiting that buck in with the sippy cup of milk.

Lvn2Hnt- I don't think I have ever seen a hunter look more proud of an animal before.

Congrats every one on some really nice deer.


----------



## jkolson

This was my son's first season, 2 shots 2 deer.


----------



## bmxfire37

the better picture


----------



## dieseldog

My Montana 07 deer. I am very happy. Any guesses on the score< I will post the score later.

















and my wifes ND 2007 deer









Wife tagged him immediately after photos. Hadn't even gutted him yet when we took pics.


----------



## headhunter

Diesel, NICE buck...... Around 160............I hunted MT too........where roughly did you hunt , I assume it was NE area?

HH


----------



## bandman

Dieseldog, that deer right there defines beauty! I'm talking about that perfect looking deer you want on the wall. Symetrical, heavy, tall, wide 5X5 monster. These are the deer that dreams are made of IMO.

(I had a little fun and rough scored him right around 174 so I will say he makes 170's.)


----------



## Jungda99

bandman said:


> Dieseldog, that deer right there defines beauty! I'm talking about that perfect looking deer you want on the wall. Symetrical, heavy, tall, wide 5X5 monster. These are the deer that dreams are made of IMO.
> 
> (I had a little fun and rough scored him right around 174 so I will say he makes 170.)


I would have guessed around 170 also...However it is very hard to tell based on pictures because look at his arms...he has his arms strectch out a ways (the old fishermans trick) so it may appeare wider/taller than it really is.

Regaurdless.... ITS A SHOOTER FOR SURE... nice buck


----------



## bandman

I'm comparing it to a big, tall, symmetrical 5X5 (161) of recent my buddy shot and he has some inches on that one for sure. Going by the two pics he has, you can get some pretty close guestimates, but the circumferences are the goochers.


----------



## R y a n

Yep I'd have to rough score that around 164-169.. would have been a bit higher but his brow tines and G2's aren't the longest.... now if they would have also been as long as his wife's buck's brow tines... then i'd add another 6 or 7 pts... but he gets high marks for the high wide rack for sure!

Nice buck! I'd have used my tag on him! 

Ryan


----------



## USSapper

166 5/8ths give or take a 1/16th of an inch


----------



## stickem14

157 5/8 :huh:


----------



## dieseldog

I do have my arms stretched out, just a little trick I learned along the way. But he is 17.75" inside spread and right at 20" outside. Our buck show is next weekend that is when he will get officially scored. I have tried doing it myself and get about 154". Hopefully I am doing something wrong as i like you scores better. His G 3's are 11 1/8 but his g2's and brows are a little weak. I think his g2 are 8.25" Main beam are 23" I think i am messing up on the circumferences. Do I get to use 3 or 4 measurements??

Headhunter- It was actually in NCentral MT.


----------



## dblkluk

Dandy buck BJ! Looks like Cami got a good one too.

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Maverick

Ummm.. all I can say is WOW...


----------



## huntingdude16

diesal, use this:

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords ... etail+Deer

That should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Check out this hog. My friends brother shot this in SD the day before the gun season opened out there. Then 2 weeks later he shot a 6x6 typical Muley in MT. On lucky SOB with a big taxidermist bill. :beer:

It score 169 7/8".


----------



## R y a n

WOW These last two pics are the finest specimens of both species I've seen this year...

Both bucks are my dream bucks... I'd give up buck hunting after shooting them both... I really would..

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## iwantabuggy

Maverick said:


> Ummm.. all I can sat is WOW


Got score on that one. It'll score good points for mass, width, and main beam length, but the forks are a bit shallow for a buck of that caliber. I'd love to hear what his score is. NICE BUCK. Congrats.... :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68

Ok, first I want to say every buck on this thread is beautiful. Now, Please Stop! You're killing me. LOL. I come from an area near Albany NY. We have a very large deer population here. The deer aren't very large though. We do get the occasional big deer but nothing and I mean nothing like the animals on these three pages. We have a local hunting web site and aside from a few large deer that were shot by members on trips to Canada the does on these pages have bigger racks! Nice job to all. I am very envious of the hunting and the beautiful country you guys have to hunt out there. I have to admit, though, I find myself coming back on this thread to see the next beast posted on here! But seriously, thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## Maverick

> Got score on that one. It'll score good points for mass, width, and main beam length, but the forks are a bit shallow for a buck of that caliber. I'd love to hear what his score is. NICE BUCK. Congrats....


 I have not herd the total score, but have herd that it is the pending new world record typical. As soon as I hear, I will post it up!


----------



## sasklab10

For how nice that deer is, I don't think he will be giving the world record typical a run for his money. He looks like the twin brother to the record velvet typical here in Saskatchewan except with a little bigger front forks, and he only scored 205 6/8. When you find out the score on this guy lets hear it though.


----------



## Maverick

It officially broke the SCI not Boone and Crocket record although it was shot in 2005. Here is an article about the deer.

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/ ... mule-deer/


----------



## headhunter

Diesel, You measure 4 circumfrances.........Smallest points around ..........between Base(burr) and brow,then between brow and g2 , then between g2/g3, finally between g3 and g4. looks like your buck would have around 25-30 inches of total mass.

main beams 23x2= 64
mass 14x2= 27
g1 2.5x2= 5
g2's 8x2= 16.
3's 11x2 22.
4's 5?x2= 12
inside 17.5 = 17.5
------------------------------------------------
I get 163" out of that.


----------



## iwantabuggy

Maverick said:


> It officially broke the SCI not Boone and Crocket record although it was shot in 2005. Here is an article about the deer.
> 
> http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/ ... mule-deer/


I thought you were showing that you shot that. Is that correct?


----------



## Maverick

> I thought you were showing that you shot that. Is that correct?


No, I did not shoot it or mean to say I shot it! I got it in a email earlier this week, with four other pictures of the buck, from another avid hunter.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice bucks guys. Some of the last bucks are awsome! Love the buck shot with bow before opening rifle! Nothing like a bow buck. This was a great year for bucks guys.

We better put the disclaimer out that NON of these bucks were shot in North Dakota, all were shot in Minnesota. I think they sell out of state licences for $140 Over the counter. Can't wait till it opens.. :lol:


----------



## bigbuck144

1ST ONE EVER! RIGHT THROUGH BOTH LUNGS AND THE BULLET DESTROYED THE LIVER TOO.HE RAN 20 AND DROPPED.
just check the topic named my 1st deer.i put some pics. i know hes a part spike.but im proud hes my first deer ever.so please leave me some nice feedback.


----------



## headshot

I got another little buck yesterday. The small one grossed 139 and netted 134 1/8.


----------



## sasklab10

Were these both shot in southern sask?


----------



## headshot

> Were these both shot in southern sask?


No, The bigger of the 2 is my reg tag and the second is from a CWD tag valid for any deer. Plus I don't live in southern sask. :lol:


----------



## sasklab10

Oh lol sorry. What do you think about how SERM is handling the CWD thing? Have the deer been decimated where you hunt? My thought is the gene pools are going to be totally crushed.


----------



## fishhook

I saw a photo of a buck taken up in the hills around here today.

WHAT A HOG!!!

Only a 4x4 with a 3inch kicker of the G2 (i think, can't remember 4 sure, could be G3). Scores in the upper 170's. I guess it's been officially scored. the tine length and mass is crazy. Reminds me of that buck over by valley city?? last year. The one were the guy saw it the day before and waited by his shelter belt the next morning and was about to leave and it walked out.

Supposodley a world class 4x4. He didn't know all the facts, but said it could be one of the top 4x4's in the world when it's all said and done. Now i'm no expert so someone please chime in if this is innacurate.


----------



## headshot

> What do you think about how SERM is handling the CWD thing?


Let's just say I would rather shoot an extra deer then pay civil servants to shoot them from a chopper. In the area I hunted in the big bucks are surviving, cwd hunting brings out all the road hunters so it seems like if you "hunt" you still have no problem shooting a good buck. If you road hunt in those areas you won't even see a track.


----------



## Duck Commander

fishhook, we need to see some pics.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

MT WT








We seen well over 2000 head of elk opening day
















Big Sky Country








How do they know you dont have a Bull tag








13years old over 800lbs


----------



## headshot

Nice *** shot Scott. Just teasing. :beer: Nice deer btw.


----------



## Benelliman

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## dieseldog

Hey guys got mine scored pics are back on page 3 he scored 155 and some change. ABout what i figured when I shot him.


----------



## bandman

Your second picture was some work of beauty then. :lol: That picture makes a couple of the deer in the last few years that score in the 150's and 160's look smaller, but them things should be taken into consideration on the net maybe.

He'll still look great on the wall!


----------



## headhunter

Diesel Dog you should have brought your buck to the Buck Show in Crosby you would have won! Size wize.....The heavy / thick pig 5x5/with trash was the largest buck scored, and it was in the low 150's. I saw a buck there with a MT tag on it?? not yours? Didn't look much over 150 though, mabeye it wasn't yours. I thought there should have been a bigger buck shot in that area.... Have you heard of any rumors up there of any real pigs killed, but nobody brought to the show for whatever reason? I figured there would be one in there 160+.........

Think I saw you at the advisory meeting last night. 
What did you think of the meeting.....


----------



## johndeerel

headhunter are u from crosby? i was at the meeting last night

I know another guy shot a big one but he didnt take it to the show and i dont know why he didnt.


----------



## headhunter

John Deere, I'm From south of Crosby , How big was the other guys who didn't take his? Did you hear of any true pigs that nobody ever killed?

I was sittting way up front / CaseIH sweatshirt. I don't hunt from crosby North, just south of Crosby, I had one I thought pegged and I've hunted him since October during bow season and never did find him.............one reason I went to the buck show was to see if someone else had killed him........but he wasn't there.


----------



## hogcaller

Here's my buck. Nothin like your northern bucks but he's my biggest. 150 net.


----------



## headshot

> Nothin like your northern bucks but he's my biggest. 150 net.


Nice deer, as long as you are happy with him that's all that matters.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Hogcaller

Whats it like huntin in texas. Can you still hunt like a real hunter or is it all pay to play.


----------



## hogcaller

I do guided hunts on a place next to some land that my family has had for about 80 years.....I still do some real hunting. 8) We are located just south of the Red River, west of Dallas. My family property butts up against the Waggoner Ranch, the largest ranch under one fence in the United States. This ranch does not allow hunting so deer pretty much flood into anywhere close!

I think most people do charge to come hunting in Texas....for some reason?? Just last weekend I guided a hunt for a guy from Miami, FL. If anyone is interested my boss has a website. www.northtexaswhitetailadv.com

No real monsters shot yet but I saw a good 14 pt last night that may go into the 200 bc class! No kidding! Wish I still had a tag! :lol:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

The deer you shot was a good deer. I wouldnt complain about that one at all. So there is not really any public freelance hunting down there. You think Texas would have just some huge tracts of public land. I wanted to come down there and try hog hunting but I dont want to pay for it. (other than the state required permits) oh well.


----------



## biggamehunter69

i got a 5 pointer on the last day of muzzleloading and he scored 143 0/8. i would post pictures but i cant figure out how to.


----------



## hogcaller

FlashBoomSplash said:


> The deer you shot was a good deer. I wouldnt complain about that one at all. So there is not really any public freelance hunting down there. You think Texas would have just some huge tracts of public land. I wanted to come down there and try hog hunting but I dont want to pay for it. (other than the state required permits) oh well.


They have many places for public land hunting. There is one near Matador, Texas. I know for a fact that there are many hogs and deer there! You might check it out!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Thanks hogcaller. I was under the impression that you had to have a reservation to hunt in Texas.


----------



## Zekeland

My Mb buck from the 2nd week of rifle...my biggest so far!!!


----------



## djleye

geez, that thing has a good set of horns, but they look small compared to his head and neck size!!! Wow!!


----------



## magnum44270

wisconsin 2007. 6 point 190 lbs. 65 yds lung shot, dropped in its tracks!. shot with rem 700 .270 wiht custom fiberglass thumbhole stock, redfield scope , and custom trigger @ 1.2 lbs


----------



## magnum44270




----------



## boondocks

Muzzle loader buck

[


----------



## boondocks

Rifle buck.


----------



## boondocks

ttt oops again. I'm knew at this picture posting thing. As you can see.


----------



## bandman

That's a big-time beauty boondocks! Nice work! :beer:


----------



## headshot

Nice deer Boondocks. Whereabouts you hunting?


----------



## stairmaster

archery,muzzle and rifle seasons.


----------



## stairmaster

archery and muzzle seasons.


----------



## stairmaster

archery season.


----------



## USSapper

Nice bucks!


----------



## stairmaster

canadian bucks


----------



## Crack Shot

Don't you guys have to tag your deer up there?  
Just wonderin.


----------



## Nick Roehl

2H bucks.


----------



## stairmaster

yes i have all the tags for these deer, after i do the europen mounts i put the tags back on each head.


----------



## coyote_buster

The three people with kids in the pic should win a prize such as a picture frame.


----------



## Ande8183

Both my bro and I had some luck this fall west of Bismarck. I took the whitetail with the rifle and my bro took the muley with the bow.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Ande,

Those are great deer. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Dang Ande


----------

